# Has Changing to a different device spoiled a juice for you?



## Johan R (10/5/16)

So my vaping journey started with a twisp, and after finding the juice a bit strong for me I got a specific brand and flavour that just worked for me. Nice sweetness but not too much. Just right, an enjoyable vape for me. Then I decided to go out and buy the big boy equipment.. Cubis tank and mod to fit , but found that my favourite juice's flavour changed. More fruity although very slightly, almost no sweetness. So After a few weeks of struggling with the Cubis(Yes, it has got some antics) I went out and got the Krixus.. O my word, clouds and flavour galore. But now my favourite juice is way way too fruity. Not getting that sweet hint at all anymore. Loads of fruity flavour, but no sweetness?

Now I always thought that your juice would taste relatively the same in any device, maybe more or less pronounced.. But not completely different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Hi @Johan R 

You bring up a very important point. The equipment can make quite a big difference to what you taste.

Lots of variables at play. Power, airflow, wicking material to name a few

I too have certain liquids that are just perfect in some devices and far from perfect in others.

For example, my little Evod1 with the stock silica coils at very low power "loves" the thinner (50/50) 18mg fruity menthols. But those juices in the drippers or the Reo or higher powered tanks is really not great and a bit too harsh.

My Reo/RM2 absolutely loves a strong tobacco in mouth to lung mode. If I put that in a airy tank its not as nice for me. 

I wouldn't say the juices taste completely different across setups - but can change from being absolutely amazing to being so-so.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/5/16)

Johan R said:


> So my vaping journey started with a twisp, and after finding the juice a bit strong for me I got a specific brand and flavour that just worked for me. Nice sweetness but not too much. Just right, an enjoyable vape for me. Then I decided to go out and buy the big boy equipment.. Cubis tank and mod to fit , but found that my favourite juice's flavour changed. More fruity although very slightly, almost no sweetness. So After a few weeks of struggling with the Cubis(Yes, it has got some antics) I went out and got the Krixus.. O my word, clouds and flavour galore. But now my favourite juice is way way too fruity. Not getting that sweet hint at all anymore. Loads of fruity flavour, but no sweetness?
> 
> Now I always thought that your juice would taste relatively the same in any device, maybe more or less pronounced.. But not completely different.


Most of my juices tastes different in different devices, I am no expert, but I think its got to do with the type of the setup. I do a lot of diy and find that in my subtank mini, I get sweetness and good flavor. When I use my mutation RTA or dripbox, the flavour profile does change, which I kind of like. So 1 flavor juice ends up have a couple different profiles to it.

For me I don't mind this at all, what you need to do is find the right setup for the right juice. I am sure more of the experienced people here could dive further into this question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan R (10/5/16)

I think for me it was in part a sanity check.. I am not worried about blowing clouds like a dragon, but if I do this then I want good flavour. I just was amazed at how the flavour profile changes with the devices.. As @Silver says it almost changes to a so-so juice where it was really enjoyable.. And with all the juices on the market it takes time to find those that stands out for your specific taste..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (10/5/16)

Quite correct @Sickboy77 - different setups for different juices!

But there is one additional factor - each person is also different 
So what works very well for me may not work well for others

I wish I had more time to experiment, but thus far my observations for my own juices and devices are as follows:

For the fruity menthols - I like them in the Lemo1 the most as a long restricted lung hit - for that sharp pinprick flavour and the menthol burn. But that's just me because I like that menthol sharpness

For the hard hitting tobaccoes - I way prefer them mouth to lung - on a strongish Reo/RM2 setup. Immense flavour in each draw and that hard punch in the throat. (very different to the throat hit sensation one gets from a lung hit). 

I am not a big dessert fan but for the other dessert and richer juices, they generally get a Reo/RM2 or a Nuppin - and more recently, the higher powered Doge V2 dripper. But I don't really have a preference for those types of juices because I am not such a big fan of them.

Most of my first time juices get the Reo/RM2 treatment so I can tell whats going on in there. Then it either gets dropped entirely or migrated to something else. There are just so many options and variations to try that it boggles my mind. I wish I could take off a year and dedicate it to vaping all the local juices on a wide variety of setups!!


----------



## Nailedit77 (10/5/16)

Correct @Silver, I always test a juice in all my tanks and see which tank works best for that flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamiel (10/5/16)

Different setups do accomodate different flavours. I love coffee, for example, but I find that a coffee bean that is delicious through a plunger, may not taste the same (or even as good) through a pour over, or an espresso machine. Otherwise we wouldn't have such a variety in methodology.

Vaping is also a very subjective medium so even though you can consult reviews and opinions, it's really up to you to determine what works for you. For example, I love RTAs - they occupy most of my tank collection - but with the juices I buy, I always seem to find that tanks with RBA decks tend to be severely lacking.

The OBS Ace is a recent example of this... I find the ceramic coils to be brilliant, and the rebuildable deck to be dry hit city. Meanwhile, I have buddies who didn't even look at their ceramic coils and just popped the RBA straight in.


----------



## Yagya (10/5/16)

I think this is the reason why we end up with a few different tanks and drippers.
I have 4 tanks that holds different flavours and for each 1 i try different builds to bring out the best in the applicable flavour.
Its also part of the vaping journey and i hope you enjoy your new journey.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (10/5/16)

You have to look long and hard for a juice that tastes the same from setup to setup and the few I did find cost an arm and a leg so... welcome to the collecting hobby lol... Some people will dedicate a tank to a single juice.

What you notice is normal and very much part of the journey.


----------



## Ernest (10/5/16)

Johan R said:


> So my vaping journey started with a twisp, and after finding the juice a bit strong for me I got a specific brand and flavour that just worked for me. Nice sweetness but not too much. Just right, an enjoyable vape for me. Then I decided to go out and buy the big boy equipment.. Cubis tank and mod to fit , but found that my favourite juice's flavour changed. More fruity although very slightly, almost no sweetness. So After a few weeks of struggling with the Cubis(Yes, it has got some antics) I went out and got the Krixus.. O my word, clouds and flavour galore. But now my favourite juice is way way too fruity. Not getting that sweet hint at all anymore. Loads of fruity flavour, but no sweetness?
> 
> Now I always thought that your juice would taste relatively the same in any device, maybe more or less pronounced.. But not completely different.



I think everything has already been said, but even your drip tip can change the flavor.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/16)

Happy it is not just my imagination.

I only used Twisp Polar Mint 18mg in my Twisp Aero on a 1 ohm coil. I loved it. It was perfect.
Then I changed the coil to 0.5ohm and now it is horrible. I mean absolutely horrible. I can't stand the taste.
I was astounded that the coil could make such a difference.

In my KBox I vape 3mg nic juice on 0.5ohm clapton coil at 26 watt and it is great. But I don't get the nic fix I want. I tried 6mg but that makes me cough like a teenager with his first pack of chesterfield.
Should I stick with the 6mg until I get used to it, or should I adjust the nic in my juice to 4mg and then maybe 5mg until I find what works for me?
Or maybe I should build a 1 ohm coil for the KBox?
Or maybe I need to change my coil to one of the others I got in the box (0.15 Ni 200, 0.5 SS)
Or maybe I need to change the watts I vape at.....

Eish, I have no idea..... 2 many options and 2 many ????
I am determined to stay of the stinkies

Any thoughts?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------

